# FreeBSD- how is it?



## SunnyChahal (Apr 6, 2008)

Today i bought the digit and found that FreeBSD and PClinuxOS07 were provided this time.Then i googled for BSD and found that BSD is quite a powerful OS!
I tried to burn the ISOs(3cds) but there was some prob so cudnt burn.
Can u guys tell me where i can find a  DVD ISO for FreeBSD  7.Also which BSD is the best one and is BSD better than linux??
I just wanna try it in the Virtual PC so dont think that i would install it as a primary OS.
Also ,if any of the members have used BSD plzz write ur comments.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 6, 2008)

BSD is more aimed towards servers. IMO Linux is more ideal for desktop usage than BSD's. But, there are lots of people running BSD's as their primary desktop OS too. 
* points to me


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 6, 2008)

mehulved said:


> BSD is more aimed towards servers. IMO Linux is more ideal for desktop usage than BSD's. But, there are lots of people running BSD's as their primary desktop OS too.
> * points to me


but how is it?


----------



## mehulved (Apr 6, 2008)

Better than linux.


----------



## kratosal (Apr 6, 2008)

in what  way  is  it  better  than  Linux also is there any special care u have to take while installing it.........


----------



## mehulved (Apr 6, 2008)

It's more open
 BSD's libc is better than glibc from what I've heard
 I prefer BSD init system than Sys V though it feels a bit outdated.
 Ports, hardly any match for it in linux except for gentoo's portage
 Lower on resources
 UFS2 file system and experimental support for ZFS
 Linux compat, there's no BSD compat in linux
 Better uptimes
 Jails
 pf 
 Way better documentation
Cons

 Wifi driver and such support is behind linux
 Flash is in really bad state thanks to Adobe
 Lesser you speak of virtualisation, the better
 Higher initial learning curve


----------



## praka123 (Apr 6, 2008)

mehulved said:


> [1] It's more open
> [2] BSD's libc is better than glibc from what I've heard
> [3] I prefer BSD init system than Sys V though it feels a bit outdated.
> [4] Ports, hardly any match for it in linux except for gentoo's portage
> ...


1.BSD license means it is like a open house,but GPL got protection of your code.
2.questionable(but BSD unlike Linux is a bundle of these libs and kernel)
3.BSD style scripts/init are used in many distros for eg: archlinux.
4.agree.so gentoo is for what 
5.even Linux too can.
6.that is BS!even Linux can be 
7.because bsd drivers and many other things directly depends on GNU and GNU/Linux.
8.Linux too can be(still yes BSD is in top acc to netcraft)
9.jails?do u meant chroot jail?boy! Linux too supports this(VServer)
10.pf????
11.subjective.

BSD got many cons to list!  esp lack of drivers and support.

we cannot prove Linux or BSD is inferior.time will tell.
Linux is more actively developed and BSD-openbsd and freebsd these 2 are the only BSDs which can be comparable.

wait for OpenSOlaris after project Indiana finished


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 6, 2008)

How is solatis BTW?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 6, 2008)

^improving!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 6, 2008)

where can i DL FreeBSD 7 DVD ISO from?


----------



## mehulved (Apr 6, 2008)

praka123 said:


> 1.BSD license means it is like a open house,but GPL got protection of your code.


BSD License != Open Domain.


praka123 said:


> 5.even Linux too can.


 I was comparing it to linux here. BSD's are generally lower on resources.


praka123 said:


> 6.that is BS!even Linux can be


 sure go ahead. UFS write support is still experimental in linux and well about ZFS I put up the gentoo dev's article a few days back.
Just today I came across a thread which makes me think again. They are working so hard on making proprietory fs's like NTFS work well with linux but not good open source ones like UFS and ZFS.


praka123 said:


> 7.because bsd drivers and many other things directly depends on GNU and GNU/Linux.


I just didn't get the point here?


praka123 said:


> 8.Linux too can be(still yes BSD is in top acc to netcraft)


 Again this one was comparative.


praka123 said:


> 10.pf????


 Packet filter. It's light years better than iptables. No wonder, OpenBSD team have always focussed on security.


praka123 said:


> BSD got many cons to list!  esp lack of drivers and support.


 Not as bad as you'd think. Well atleast I'd rather respect BSD in case of my ethernet driver. My Myson card is detected as myson but needed realtek drivers on windows, linux detects it as realtek WTH it's a fake realtek chipset, FreeBSD detects it as Myson and myson drivers work!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 6, 2008)

@mehulved- can u post some pics of ur FreeBSD desktop.I wanna see how it looks and for heaven's sake can u tell em from where i can get FreeBSD DVD ISO?


----------



## mehulved (Apr 6, 2008)

There's no official FreeBSD DVD.
Well the pics would look the same as linux would. You can use your GNOME/KDE/XFCE or WM's on FreeBSD. I am using fluxbox, as on linux.
Also, rather than jumping to FreeBSD directly try PC-BSD or DesktopBSD.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 6, 2008)

> BSD License != Open Domain.


almost! guess how apple is utilizing freebsd's work in their proprietary os x ?


> sure go ahead. UFS write support is still experimental in linux and well about ZFS I put up the gentoo dev's article a few days back.
> Just today I came across a thread which makes me think again. They are working so hard on making proprietory fs's like NTFS work well with linux but not good open source ones like UFS and ZFS.


but Linux wants many window$ users to shift.while BSD is not aggressive in this matter.still it is a geeky os 
yes,I hope Linux gets these fs support asap.but ext4 is just near release.it afaik is a completely new thing compared to ext3!


> I just didn't get the point here?


BSD's uses Linux compat layer for many a hardware devices support.


> Packet filter. It's light years better than iptables. No wonder, OpenBSD team have always focussed on security.


I dont know.so I cannot comment


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 6, 2008)

DVD link plzzzz!!!!
BTW how is PC BSD adn DesktopBSD?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 6, 2008)

^^^ Torrents are your best friend


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 6, 2008)

^^
hey i forgot that!!!
BITTORRENT!!
can u guys provide me with a well seeded torrent plzzzz.im too lazy


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 6, 2008)

hullap said:


> Prakash dude dont fight with mehul,
> hes a pakka BSD fanboy  like we are linux ones


Dont spam in my thread u spammer!!
STFU!


----------



## hullap (Apr 6, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Dont spam in my thread u spammer!!
> STFU!


ok dude,
ive deleted that post remove the quote,
ill delete this post after there a response in this thread


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 6, 2008)

hullap said:


> ok dude,
> ive deleted that post remove the quote,
> ill delete this post after there a response in this thread


hey dude  i was jokin!!
didnt u see that  smiley at the end???
tere ko aisa bol sakta hu kya?


----------



## mediator (Apr 6, 2008)

^ Its nuthing like which is better. Both are nice. But yes FreeBSD is more server oriented. If u know ur ways well, it can become a nice desktop OS too.

You can find countless e-wars between the 2, thinking of which I wonder why people here are indulging in one such instance of it. It wont serve much purpose neways. 
*bulk.fefe.de/scalability/

But what matters is, u stick to one OS if that suits u and lets u do ur work comfortably and with much freedom u never ever imagined of, understand it and then try to hop on another if the time prevails.


----------



## hullap (Apr 7, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> hey dude  i was jokin!!
> didnt u see that  smiley at the end???
> tere ko aisa bol sakta hu kya?


ok dude
u dont know but i was joking too


----------



## Renny (Apr 7, 2008)

I installed FreeBSD on my system but I was unable to get it running, it caused me a lottaa hell and was damn stubborn 
If anyone cud help me with FreeBSD I'd really appreciate it ,




>>>
I installed DesktopBSD and its AWESONE!!! , 

its just FreeBSD + Total GUI(More newbie friendly) + GRUB

The prob is my PS/2 mouse aint working event after xorgconfig, can anyone help me on this?



Sunny1211993 said:


> DVD link plzzzz!!!!
> BTW how is PC BSD adn DesktopBSD?


Dude the DVD torrent is available here:-

*www.mininova.org/tor/1208026


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 7, 2008)

Head here - PC BSD: The Perfect Desktop


----------



## praka123 (Apr 7, 2008)

freebsd is by far the better.pc-bsd is a buggy thing when I last tried .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 7, 2008)

K BSD image DLed.How to install it??


----------

